
Ask HN: How do you 'keep in touch' with new contacts you make? - chirau
I meet a lot of people professionally. Interesting people. People can be useful, not immediately, but at some point in future. Some are just good people to have in my network. However, I don&#x27;t want to contact them only when I need them. You know, sending an email 6 months later to get an introduction to someone. I want to keep in touch, but not to pester. Some are not my age, so we can&#x27;t necessarily hang out. How do you guys keep in touch?
======
theGREENsuit
Aside from giving people a call every so often, I use LinkedIn - messages,
comment on their posts, etc. I also have a group of former colleagues whom
I've worked with at multiple companies and we'll get together every few
months. Depending on the size of your network, it may be nearly impossible to
keep in touch with everyone on a frequent basis. In the past, I would invite a
number of them to tech events around the city and that worked with some
success.

------
yoloswagins
Postcards. The best way to keep in touch with interesting people is to send
them a postcard when you're traveling.

When you contact them with a request, they'll think about the nice postcard
they received from you two months ago.

Because people don't send many postcards, the recipient will enjoy getting
something in the mail that isn't the bill. They'll pay attention to your
message, and they might hang up the card, and see it often.

The best places to buy postcards is from grocery stores, or thrift stores,
where they can be purchased for 10-60 cents each. Postcard stamps are cheaper
than regular stamps.

Your message should be short, and congenial. It doesn't need to have an ask,
but if it does, it should be very easy. Here are a couple examples:

Just to say hi: > Hey {fname}, I'm in {place}, and {local_delicacy} is very
tasty. Your recent post on {medium} about {topic} was very thoughtful because
{legitimate reason, 2 sentences}. See you soon, {your_name}

Make an ask: > こんにちは {fname}!, That's how to say "Howdy" in Japanese. You
would love how many vending machines are everywhere! After I get back in town
next month, and I'd love to talk to you about the vending machines you've
built. Many of your ideas would be a hit in the Japan market. Talk to you
soon! {your_name}

Quick update: > Howdy {fname}, Everyone here in Montana is so gosh dang
friendly! I'm taking some R&R after shutting down my last startup, and I love
Big Sky Country. When I get back to SF, I'm going to handle operations at my
roommates startup, Tigger: it's like Tinder, but for house cats. Talk to you
soon! {your_name}

------
Raed667
I have made a secondary Facebook account, where I add interesting people I
have met. I use it exactly for the purposes you stated above.

